# Trying HDR .... What do you think ?



## Asafh1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello 
This is my first post in this forum , I am an amateur photographer ,
hope to learn a lot ....
Please take a look at my HDR picture :


 

What do you think ?
More Hdr pictures can be found on my website .
Please tell me what do you think 
Thanks
Asaf


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2015)

I think it's overcooked. I'd like to see the original (mid exposure).  I'd also have cloned out the red-white tower in the background.


----------



## weepete (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 4, 2015)

Is this HDR or is it just one tone mapped image?  The blown out cloud on the right tends to make me think it's just tone mapped.


----------



## Asafh1 (Apr 4, 2015)

This is the original photo .....
I am using a single shoot ,after that I am creating 2 more pictures using Lightroom
I am changing the exposure tab
After that I am using photomatrix
Thanks


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 4, 2015)

Asafh1 said:


> View attachment 98163
> This is the original photo .....
> I am using a single shoot ,after that I am creating 2 more pictures using Lightroom
> I am changing the exposure tab
> ...




The original is MUCH better than the 'over cooked' HDR one.  If you are going to go to all that work I would suggest correcting the vertical distortion.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 4, 2015)

Asafh1 said:


> View attachment 98163
> This is the original photo .....
> I am using a single shoot ,after that I am creating 2 more pictures using Lightroom
> I am changing the exposure tab
> ...


This isn't really HDR. This is just tone mapping. Even though you are creating two additional pictures with Lightroom, they aren't adding "new information" since they're just tonally shifted versions of the original. The entire point of HDR is to allow for an image with more dynamic range than a sensor can record simultaneously. Here the blown out cloud is textureless, which is very distracting, giving the extreme texture the tone mapping caused everywhere else. And it's also a dead give away of "fake HDR"


----------



## Asafh1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok , thanks for your help
I will try to create the 3 shoots direct from the camera


----------



## 407370 (Apr 4, 2015)

There are a million ways to use Photomatix and I have another example below:


 

Its not quite as extreme as yours and the cloud on the right is not overblown. In this case the three images I used were the original + 2 images that were darker and had higher contrast. The original does not have to be the middle image.

HDR / Tonemapping does not get a lot of praise on TPF for the obvious examples like yours. If what you ended up with was the thing that was in your head before you started then go for it but keep an eye on the blown highlights.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2015)

There is no need for HDR in that scene - it looks like your camera can cover the range just fine..


----------



## cesarmario (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Asaf and Welcome! Great sharing us your HDR pictures. First try is always the most difficult. Seems not long ago when i first started HDR i startd out like this. Just keep reading the awesome info on this Forum and you will be getting the hang of it.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Apr 6, 2015)

As a recovering HDR fanatic, I implore you, don't stray into the path of darkness that is HDR.  Do manual blending and luminosity masks instead.


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

I think this "hdr" version is almost the inversion of the original lighting condition. I think you want dynamic, or even lighting, not inverted lighting. Why would the sky be darker than the building?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 25, 2015)

there's nothing HDR did here to fix that image.   It made it much worse.


----------

